

AT&T shows its support for Nokia by releasing the Lumia on Easter - joe_the_user


======
joe_the_user
I would be curious if anyone here has any insight into this decision.

It was announced that: "Nokia Lumia 900 Will Be AT&T’s Biggest Launch Event to
Date" ([http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/03/29/nokia-
lumia-900-will...](http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/03/29/nokia-
lumia-900-will-be-atts-biggest-launch-event-to-date/))

Is this irrelevant? Could ATT, MS or even Nokia have secret reason for such
apparent sabotage of the release? Is this bureaucracy-as-usual or has the
MS/Nokia alliance already dived seriously into the ditch?

